# Apache Tomcat startet nicht da JAVA_HOME nicht definiert



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

wenn ich meinen Apache-Tomcat-Webserver mit Hilfe von startup.bat über die Kommandozeile starten will, dann erhalte ich diesen Fehler:



> The JAVA_HOME environment variable is needed to run this program NB: JAVA_HOME should point to ja JDK not a JRE



JAVA_HOME habe ich allerdings unter den Umgebungsvariablen in Vista definiert. JAVA_HOME zeigt auf das bin Verzeichnis des JDK und nicht des JRE's. In diesem Verzeichnis befinden sich sowohl javac als auch java.

Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?


----------



## Der Müde Joe (15. Apr 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo könnte der Fehler liegen?





			
				Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> JAVA_HOME zeigt auf das bin Verzeichnis des JDK



JAVA_HOME:
Installationsverzeichnis des JDK. Hat ein Unterverzeichnis bin, in dem der Compiler javac und der Interpreter java bereitstehen.

-->
http://www.uni-koeln.de/rrzk/kurse/unterlagen/java/allg/jdk/index.htm


----------



## ms (15. Apr 2008)

Nicht auf das bin-Verzeichnis, sondern eines darüber.
Console neu starten nicht vergessen.

ms


----------



## Guest (15. Apr 2008)

Da war der Fehler... ich hatte auf das bin-Verzeichnis und nicht auf dessen Vater verwiesen. 

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------

